# Vid of iForce Athlete cooking up some food and talking about diet!



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

Dusty is a top level NPC competitor, take a look at how he eats and what its like to go grocery shopping for a 300 pounds mass monster!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

dusty is awesome. i follow alot of his progress over on IM. You wont find a more hard working or dedicated BB thats for sure.


----------



## iForce Dave (Mar 17, 2010)

hilly said:


> dusty is awesome. i follow alot of his progress over on IM. You wont find a more hard working or dedicated BB thats for sure.


thanks yea is gaining quite a following. I have known him for a looong time and he has come a long way.


----------

